
External Debt of Haiti - apo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiti%27s_external_debt
======
Arrezz
When I was reading about the history of the Caribbean islands this was a shock
to say the least, putting a debt onto former slaves for the value of their own
lives sounds like something straight out of a dystopian future. Sometimes we
just have to look back into our history and you'll never believe the horrors
you can uncover.

------
anonymousisme
Haiti could easily repay all of this in full if the Clinton Foundation would
cut loose the funds it collected on the nation's behalf after the 2010
earthquake.

